# Can you go Private at RVH ?



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi All 

I was wondering if someone could give me some advice - I had my appointment there at the RVH with Dr Traub- I had my investigations done privately with Dr Roberts of Origin - I have been told to try another 6 months of clomid before they will put me on the waiting list for IVF and judging by other posts I am in for a long wait. So was thinking of trying IUI while on clomid 

Does anyone know can you pay to go private at the Royal for IUI - also can you pay individually per cycle - Origin only offer the whole package at 2400.00!!!

Thanks  

Kate Z  

xxxx


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Kate

Welcome to the site.  Never having had IUI i dunno to be honest & don't want to give u wrong info.  I've had private IVF at RVH just.

If I were you I'd ring & ask - certainly worth a call

Good luck


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kate

I left you a wee note on the Northern Ireland thread re private treatment at the Royal


----------

